# Spot the Differance...



## Grinnall v8 (Feb 18, 2008)

The wife is always getting on at me for walking in and out
the house for buckets of warm water (mucky boots on the floor):lol:
Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

On friday I got my mate to make a few changes to my garage..:doublesho

Before.......









4 hours later and about £110 including labour :thumb::thumb: it
now looks like this:thumb:


















Hot & Cold and the 1 on the left is a hot cold mixer for the pressure washer.









He also fitted a outside tap at the front of the garage (save me using the
one out the back)

Used them at the weekend, the pressure washer is a lot better
with warm water and no muddy boot prints in the hall and kitchen:lol:

Hope you like my wee pimped garage:wave:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Looks good - and a happy wife as well :thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Thats garage BLING right there...........:thumb:

Very cool


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

looks good mate :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

That's the Snizzle from the big dog right there

I rather like that idea

(Sorry ride with funkmasterflex on at the mo)


----------



## yarmuk (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice :thumb::thumb:


----------



## trenchfoot (Jan 11, 2007)

jealousy is gonna get me nowhere


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Ohh nice :thumb: should insulate them though 

John


----------



## harry007 (Jan 1, 2009)

seriously thats awesome mate!


----------



## swiftflo (Jul 28, 2008)

Nice bit of plumbing.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm liking a lot. Very nice and also love the hot/cold tap. BLING!

Just had someone fit an outside tap at the side of the garage which saves me opening the garage to wash the car (if that makes any sense).


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

yeh enjoy mate, i got a hot and cold taps fitted a while back, the grief it saves from the gf about dirty footprints on the wooden floors makes it worthwhile although i do get some ribbing from my mates but im the first they call when they want their motors looking good.


----------



## AndyD (Dec 28, 2005)

nice mate!!


----------



## Greg.w (Apr 21, 2009)

class.not bad price too!


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

A did a customers car a couple of weeks back with the same setup in his garage. I was most impressed!


----------



## Grinnall v8 (Feb 18, 2008)

Cheers for the comments guys:thumb: as Gavb said about
getting ear-ache for shmbo:lol: it is worht it just for the...

PEACE AND QUIET:thumb::thumb:


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

I am doing mine this weekend as i put a new boiler in the garage a couple of months ago.

How come you had an outside tap fitted though when you could just connect onto the tap in the garage?

Also i see you have a lovely (sarcastic) Baxi 105 there. If you ever need any parts let me know i have a van full :lol:

Thats a good price for the work and labour cost too as copper is ££££££ at the min.


----------



## solarwind (Sep 10, 2008)

Mmmmmmm!! Plumber porn!! :argie:


----------



## Dave Richardson (Feb 3, 2008)

Impressive !!!!!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

love it

:thumb:


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

That looks amazing. I must make sure my next house has a garage. Were in a 4 in a block upstairs flat and i want an outside tap but its going to be a ballache to run the pipes as everything to take a supply from is on other side of the house. One day.....


----------



## mercboy (Jan 31, 2008)

*non return valve needed*

the plumbing is a great job but you need a non return valve on the hot water to stop the cold water forcing the hot back into the boiler.most boilers run hot water at cold water pressure but you should have a valve to comply with buildings regs and water board regulations.they are about £7 i think.
i would fit one to be safe.but the plumbing is very neat


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow thats badass :detailer:


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Started mine today but opted for only one actual tap and installing 2 gate valves above the tap to mix the desired water temp. 

Just need to connect to the boiler and i'm up and running.

Will get pix tommorow

:thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

As plumbing was my job for years thats some nice pipe work, unless garage is heated to need some insulation on those pipes.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

mercboy said:


> the plumbing is a great job but you need a non return valve on the hot water to stop the cold water forcing the hot back into the boiler.most boilers run hot water at cold water pressure but you should have a valve to comply with buildings regs and water board regulations.they are about £7 i think.
> i would fit one to be safe.but the plumbing is very neat


I missed that. But what I did notice is that the isolation valves should be full bore gate valves, if there not they are ruducing the flow from 15mm to 5mm back to 15mm and pressure washer don't like that.


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

you not heard of pipe lagging - get some foam on those pipes man......lol


----------



## flyboy-ben (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm rather jealous.

Firstly because you've got a nice garage...
Secondly because you have hot outside taps... (my inside taps very rarely run hot  so I usually have to boil kettle :lol


----------



## GTIRed (Jan 12, 2007)

Nice bit of plumbing there. I am thinking of doing the same and the only things I would suggest which has already been highlighted is a non-return valve on the Hot water pipe, some lagging for the pipe work and finally instead of using the plastic Hozelock quick connect/disconnect you use something a that won't expand and ultimately disconnect itself and flood your garage, trust me it will happen as I learned the hard way from experimenting......:wall:


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Tidy set up.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

that is awesome!!!

ive got a boiler in my garage too, think i might have to look into that  warm tap idea is most excellent :lol:


----------



## firebod (Mar 25, 2009)

Mirror Finish said:


> I missed that. But what I did notice is that the isolation valves should be full bore gate valves, if there not they are ruducing the flow from 15mm to 5mm back to 15mm and pressure washer don't like that.


Nice setup, but i would use full bore lever valves. Gate valves are only meant as low pressure service/isolation valves and will not guarentee 100% isolation (brass against brass). Lever valves on the other hand are designed to isolate high/mains pressure water (nylon against stainless steel). Nice neat job though, I wish i had a boiler in my garage.....:thumb:


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> that is awesome!!!
> 
> ive got a boiler in my garage too, think i might have to look into that  warm tap idea is most excellent :lol:


Let me know if you need it doing :thumb:


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Mirror Finish said:


> I missed that. But what I did notice is that the isolation valves should be full bore gate valves, if there not they are ruducing the flow from 15mm to 5mm back to 15mm and pressure washer don't like that.


This is the reason i have used gate valves, however from looking again he has a baxi 105 so fitting iso valves really wont make any difference as trust me the 105 gives out some serious pressure :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

That is mint!


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

A job well done.


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice job and nice buckets :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Love it Billy!!!

It was already a fine garage, but now it's moved the game on considerably! Radiator, Hot water, Electric door - what's next - 3 piece suite and plasma?!


----------



## biggriff (Feb 9, 2009)

Im now officially jealous


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

deffo garage porn id love taps in my garage like that VERY NICE m8


----------

